# Christmas or Christmas Eve?



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Which day is more exciting for you? I have to admit that Christmas Eve is my favorite day It probably stems from childhood when the anticipation for Christmas was at a fevered pitch on Christmas Eve. The months of planning my toy list, and checking it twice, all boiling down to the night BEFORE Christmas. I go to the children's Mass on Christmas Eve, and you can still see that same excitement in their eyes. So, as I cook my meal today and watch every Christmas show I can get my hands on, vicariously living thru the "ideal" Christmas' I am viewing I suppose, it's no wonder that it dawned on me several years ago that the Eve of Christmas is what I like best Christmas comes and goes far too quickly for me and I just like to preserve it as much as possible! Enjoy it GP family


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I must say I agree with you Christian, Christmas eve is my fave too. Hugs


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Both lol. I should go home its 6.20 on xmas morning and ive been partying all night muahahaha. not looking foward to the days its going to be so hot and ill be so tired, UGHHH

Merry Xmas my GP family x


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Definitely Christmas Eve, but not until after about 6pm. It's that time to look under the tree and dream about what all that stuff is. Christmas is exciting for about 15 minutes that morning. Oh, and I like Christmas dinner. We never eat on Christmas Eve. As a matter of fact, I'm making Pinto Beans tonight so I can savor every morsel of tomorrow's meal. I'm super excited right now. Gonna take the kids to look @ lights tonight and drink some hot chocolate & watch movies when we get home. I feel just like Tiny Tim right now. This is the first year in a long time I've really been excited about Christmas.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

smokey_joe said:


> Definitely Christmas Eve, but not until after about 6pm. It's that time to look under the tree and dream about what all that stuff is. Christmas is exciting for about 15 minutes that morning. Oh, and I like Christmas dinner. We never eat on Christmas Eve. As a matter of fact, I'm making Pinto Beans tonight so I can savor every morsel of tomorrow's meal. I'm super excited right now. Gonna take the kids to look @ lights tonight and drink some hot chocolate & watch movies when we get home. I feel just like Tiny Tim right now. This is the first year in a long time I've really been excited about Christmas.


OK, now you're getting me all excited too, and my Christmas doesn't sound as good as yours LOL!! It's in my heart though Good for you, it is after all the most wonderful time of the year! BTW, I hope it is Tiny Tim minus the crutch and illness Have a great time!!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

MISSAPBT said:


> Both lol. I should go home its 6.20 on xmas morning and ive been partying all night muahahaha. not looking foward to the days its going to be so hot and ill be so tired, UGHHH
> 
> Merry Xmas my GP family x


Party on girl! I'll be thinking of you as the night gets down into the teens around here Hope you've been nice rather than naughty this year LOL!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Christmas day is my fav , watching the kids faces when they see what santa left , and visiting with family. christmas eve is just too busy for me usually running to the store for last minute things { already been once today 1st thing in morning :S } and last minute cleaning and baking its just to hectic to enjoy.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> Christmas day is my fav , watching the kids faces when they see what santa left , and visiting with family. christmas eve is just too busy for me usually running to the store for last minute things { already been once today 1st thing in morning :S } and last minute cleaning and baking its just to hectic to enjoy.


Gotcha Angel, we view things from opposite ends of the spectrum LOL!! I got back from the children's Mass a little while ago, and I thought keeping an eye on my pup was challenging...they ain't got nothin' on kids LOL!! One kid broke loose from his mother's grasp and almost made it up to the altar. His mother, who had another one of her children in her arms, caught up to him at the last minute Props to all you moms out there Anyway, done with Polar Express and Bell's of St. Mary's, currently watching Christmas Story, will end with Scrooged. Tomorrow it's Christmas Vacation and for the finale, It's a Wonderful Life...the best


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Well in years past it was always christmas eve that was our day. But the last few years I have not felt much like christmas so it is just another day. I had to work today it was semi busy. I came home to a good supper and we watched a movie. Tomorrow we will have a good breakfast watch more movies I will give my son his one gift. I already gave him alot this yr.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Christmas Eve was always when we had the extended family over for Christmas dinner. That and the anticipation of Christmas morning. I honestly believe the anticipation of Christmas is more exciting than Christmas itself.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

I like both also...I am making a brisket right now...with fresh beans and all the fixings for tomorrow...
Gave my boy his early Christmas present today...a lil dirtbike...cause it was so beautiful outside...
can't wait for tomorrow...
I hope all of my gopitbull family has a blessed day...whatever you do...be grateful for the most imortant things in life...family and friends...
imo without them...theres no reason for the season 
god bless


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

The dogs are eating their Christmas bones right now. I hope everyone had a great day.


----------

